# accutane



## jorjorbinx (May 21, 2014)

has any body used researchstop recently for there isosolut? is it working? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## drksanctuary (May 21, 2014)

Yes, it works well and tastes horrible. Prepare to have the corners of your lips rip open every time you take a big bite.


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 21, 2014)

sounds strong. 20mg 4-6 months?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 21, 2014)

thanks. how long have you been using it? i thought after 6 months you should have good control over acne

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 25, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Well as you know everyone's different.  I've been on 40mg/day of pharm stuff for I'm going to say at least 8 months now.  It's been keeping my acne at bay but I still get the odd zit on my chest and back but it's nothing major.  Once my cycle is over I'm going to blast 80mg/day and see if that clears me up.



do you take liv 52 with it? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (May 25, 2014)

I want this stuff but to tripped out about the prostate shit


----------



## drksanctuary (May 25, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I want this stuff but to tripped out about the prostate shit



As far as I know, it doesn't affect your prostate.


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 25, 2014)

who uses there balls anyways. mine have been out of commission for a while now lol 

on a serious note i heard about a possibility that it can make you sterile but those are lies also

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 1, 2014)

This accutane is strong as fuck thanks


----------

